# Docking Tails?



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I just wanted to get some opinions on this situation:

I recently took in another mouse who was owned by a friend who couldn't care for it any longer (and didn't take good care of it at all.) She has really bad wheel tail and it has completely curled up behind her back. I would just let it go but I can tell it causes her discomfort. I'm not sure if it causes her pain but I don't want to touch it to find out either... She has a nice big wheel here that she can run freely on but it hasnt gone back down so I am assuming this is permanent. I've read elsewhere about docking these tails though I have no clue HOW or even if it *is* a good idea. I just want to do whatever is the humane thing.

I would really appreciate opinions from you guys as to what to do. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It would only be a good idea, on an adult, if done by a vet. 
The best way, unfortunately, to see if the tail is causing the mouse pain or discomfort, is to pick the mouse up by the tail, and see if it causes it any distress. If the mouse doesn't squeak or struggle, I'd just leave it. Taking away her wheel all together for a while can help also.


----------

